# Power Steering: Whining Noise



## ls1015 (Mar 31, 2007)

Hello again. I'm trying to get help on a new problem for my 92 stanza. It has a 2.4 engine with manual trans. Well, I began noticing a small leak in my driveway and with the constant refills on the power steering, I suspected it be problem. Upon closer inspection, I noticed a leak on the pressure line when put under pressure as turning the wheels tight. Other than the occasional whining, when I needed to add fluid, this car has been quiet. After replacing the pressure line with its rings/washers, I have a terrible whining from the p/s. I did follow the bleeding procedure which stated to lift the car off wheels, add fluid and allow to sit. While car off, I moved steering wheel back and forth until made contact about 10 times. I check fluid, start car and let to idle and repeat steering wheels movements. Last I turned car off, lower till barely touching the ground and repeated procedure. This barely helped but still continues with annoying noise. I also notice difficulty when turning steering wheel while parked and car on. I repeated bleeding procedure 2-3 times with no luck. Please help. Thanks...LS


----------



## ls1015 (Mar 31, 2007)

One thing I didn't mention was that I replaced my a/c belt which is on the same pulley but a separate belt as the p/s and alternator, etc. I don't know if I over tighten the belt, could this have tensioned to much weight which is possibly bearing heavily on shared pulley? Thanks


----------



## bikeman (Dec 26, 2006)

How about the tension of the PS belt?


----------



## phin (Jul 20, 2005)

Is1015, did u manage to solve the p/s whinning noise bec i have exactly the same problem.
Changed the high pressure and the this whinning noise.


----------

